# Continuious use pump capable @ 16' height?



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Anyone know of a pump that can do 16' (not ") height? Prefer one that is low wattage/amp draw.

Saw a Marineland 5500 @ 157"/13ft height off BA's USA site.

What if I took two Marineland 5500's and ganged them together in a Y setup? Can I double the height without any issues? I'm thinking as long as the pipe/tubing holds up tot he pressure I should be fine.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

If I remember correctly, you have to put them in line, say one at 0' and one at 8' . Putting them in a Y will not double their capability.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

How much flow are you looking to get out of it at 16'? If it's a lot of flow, at that height, you're probably looking to use a large external pump. If it's just a trickle, look into peristaltic dosing pumps.

Check out this page, as it has pump specs for many commonly available pumps (both internal and external):
http://www.reefs.org/library/pumps/pumps/


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

If you are looking for external pump than Sequence is one of the best pump on the market and some can do as much as 83'


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Head height is one aspect of the equation but what's the gph that you are looking for @16ft?

Although Sequence makes AWESOME pumps, each has it's "version", ie, flow bias, pressure/flow bias and pressure bias.

Factor in pipe length, diameter, number and "types" of fittings and plug it in the pump calculator. Click on equivalent length calculator for a more accurate end flow gph.

HTH


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

wtac said:


> Head height is one aspect of the equation but what's the gph that you are looking for @16ft?
> 
> Although Sequence makes AWESOME pumps, each has it's "version", ie, flow bias, pressure/flow bias and pressure bias.
> 
> ...


I'm looking for ~100gph @ 16'


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

A BlueLine 30HD (pressure [email protected]) will pump [email protected] 16ft whereas 40HD (pressure [email protected]) will pump ~300gph; not factoring in flow restrictions from the pipe itself and various fittings.

HTH


----------

